# Fall South Dakota Hunting



## duckyboymn (Jan 28, 2006)

Buddy and I got drawn for Fall South Dakota waterfowl. Would like to find a guy or 2 guys interested in hunting with us. No decoys necessary. We pretty well have that covered. Our first trip would be the first week in Nov and would like to work the area west of Aberdeen to river. Roscoe/Eureka. All field hunting. Either Canada goose spread or Combo Snow/speck/Canada spread with Sunset Duck shoots. Again, not really interested in water hunts....even though we are from MN and known as "the water hunters" or "roost busters"...not interested in that.


----------



## razorrt5 (Jul 9, 2014)

duckboy, me and my brother will be heading out there the last week of October with the same intentions, field hunting with a mixed spread of canadas, mallards, and snows if we find some, and a few mojos. Were going to spend a few days in ND and then south to SD for a few more days. if your flexible we could probably work something out


----------



## sdkylesd (Feb 23, 2012)

got a few of us coming from november 7th to 11th out that way if you will still be there


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Going out goosin by Clark. Been combining every day for the last two months and I finally get the day off. Will put up a report tonight of ice and bird numbers


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Saw plenty of geese and ducks. Pretty sure waterfowl junkies put a bunch of clients by a fence next to a road and parked their vehicles 100 yards away. Just to be next a field loaded with birds. Theyre out there just get off your couch and find them. And bring some warm clothes cuz its pretty dang cold


----------

